# ¿Como puedo calcular cuanto cuesta hacer un contrato (por ejemplo de 20 horas)?



## Hacendado (14 Ago 2011)

Buenas

Me interesaría saber como puedo calcular cuanto cuesta un contrato por parte de la empresa. 

¿Sabéis de alguna página con tablas de cotizaciones sobre cuanto pagar?

Por poner un ejemplo, yo tengo 900 euros para gastar al mes y quiero hacer un contrato a una persona de 20 horas. ¿Como haría los cálculos? ¿Cuanto percibiría esa persona limpio?


----------



## Berebere (14 Ago 2011)

Hacendado dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Me interesaría saber como puedo calcular cuanto cuesta un contrato por parte de la empresa.
> 
> ...



Cobraría entre 650 y 690 brutos. Seiscientos y poco netos.

Seguridad Social:Trabajadores


----------



## Hacendado (14 Ago 2011)

Gracias, la verdad es que con estas cantidades me pierdo.

Si una empresa dice, hago un contra de 9.000 euros anuales brutos, habría que añadir unos 500-600 euros de pagos al SS del trabajador por parte de la empresa ¿no? ¿Como sería un desglose? Bueno seguiré buscando en la página de la SS a ver.


----------



## Lorca83 (14 Ago 2011)

multiplica siempre lo que cobre el trabajador X2

asi te quitas de disgustos, calculalo asi y no tendras problemas

(y luego nos preguntamos por que hay tanto paro, o por que la gente cobra tan poco)


----------



## HUSKY (14 Ago 2011)

Yo siempre pense que es aproximadamente un 42% del bruto, que alguien me corrija si no es asi.


----------



## Berebere (15 Ago 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> multiplica siempre lo que cobre el trabajador X2
> 
> asi te quitas de disgustos, calculalo asi y no tendras problemas
> 
> (y luego nos preguntamos por que hay tanto paro, o por que la gente cobra tan poco)




O por tres.

Siendo serios, se debe multiplicar por 1,3 a 1,38 (depende de las características específicas del contrato).


----------



## mike69 (15 Ago 2011)

Dime la actividad de la empresa y que tareas realizara el trabajador, lo contratas fijo o eventual, para empezar. Y para ajustar al maximo es necesario saber la ciudad donde va a trabajar y el convenio colectivo aplicable.


----------



## Hacendado (15 Ago 2011)

Pues por ejemplo escribir en un blog (teletrabajo), puede enfocarse en media jornada.

Imagínate que el empresario tiene 850 euros para gastar en contratar a un tío a distancia. ¿Que tipo de contrato sería lo más eficiente tanto para el trabajador como para el empresario? 

Por ejemplo un contrato a 20 horas por obra y servicio.


----------



## mike69 (16 Ago 2011)

Hacendado dijo:


> Pues por ejemplo escribir en un blog (teletrabajo), puede enfocarse en media jornada.
> 
> Imagínate que el empresario tiene 850 euros para gastar en contratar a un tío a distancia. ¿Que tipo de contrato sería lo más eficiente tanto para el trabajador como para el empresario?
> 
> Por ejemplo un contrato a 20 horas por obra y servicio.



Para los calculos exactos es necesario saber la categoría y el convenio aplicable al trabajador.

He supuesto que el trabajador está trabajando en Madrid y le he aplicado el convenio de Oficinas y Despachos.

La jornada laboral anual del citado convenio es 1.765 horas.

He cogido tres categorías distintas:

1- Titulado superior 16.163 €/año X 14 pagas.

2- Titulado medio 15.629 €/año X 14 pagas.

9- Auxiliar 10.969 €/año X 14 pagas.

El trabajador no va a realizar ni horas extras ni trabajo nocturno ni tiene dietas ni desplazamientos.

Luego el coste salarial por hora y categoria es:

1- 9,16 €.

2- 8,85 €.

9- 6,21 €.

El coste de seguridad social empresa es en este caso del 32,10 %.

1- 2,94 €.

2- 1,99 €.

9- 2,06 €.

Coste total por categoría:

1- 12,10 €.

2- 10,84 €.

9- 8,27 €.

Luego si quieres gastar 850 X 12= 10.200 € te daría para realizar un contrato a tiempo parcial del siguiente porcentaje de la jornada total:

1- 10.200/21.356=47,76 % X 67,90%= 32,43% de jornada.

2- 10.200/19.133=53,31% % X 67,90%= 36,20% de jornada.

9- 10.200/14.596,55=69,88 % X 67,90%= 47,45% de jornada.

Contéstame a esto, ¿Cuánto pagarías por esta consulta? ::


----------



## Hacendado (22 Ago 2011)

mike69 dijo:


> Para los calculos exactos es necesario saber la categoría y el convenio aplicable al trabajador.
> 
> He supuesto que el trabajador está trabajando en Madrid y le he aplicado el convenio de Oficinas y Despachos.
> 
> ...



¿30 euros con redacción de contrato incluido?

Gracias, en realidad no es para mi pero me servirá como how+to.


----------



## nandogle (22 Ago 2011)

Hazle caso a Lorca, multiplica por dos ( sueldos, extraordinarias, cotizaciones,
asesoría, vacaciones pagadas, bajas, indemnización por despido, riesgos laborales, formación, etc).


----------

